# Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank



## chief4-1 (May 25, 2011)

Water heater works on either gas or electric. Problem is hot water only lasts for less than one minute.
Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## C Nash (May 25, 2011)

Re: Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank

Need more info Michael. Is the burner staying on when on gas?  What about your switch over valve for winterizing?  Is it in the right position?  I have a 10 gallon hot water heater and we never run out of hot water.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 25, 2011)

Re: Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank

Your bypass valve is open.  You need to close the bypass valve and force water thru the water tank.


----------



## chief4-1 (May 26, 2011)

RE: Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank

Thanks for the replies.  The gas stays lit and the valve is in the correct position.


----------



## chief4-1 (May 26, 2011)

Re: Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank

Been in this motorhome for six years now. This is the first time Iran into this problem.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Re: Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank

when was the last time u flushed the water heater?? just a guess ,, u might have enough sediment in the tank that u can't  get the full hot water out of it ,, but i kinda have to agree with Ken ,, how many valves do u have on the water heater to bypass for winterizing ,, on mine i have 2 ,, most have 3 ,, but JMO


----------



## airspeed (May 27, 2011)

RE: Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank

Check out this site. http://www.ducktec.com/waterheater-trouble-shooting.html


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 27, 2011)

Re: Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank

I am going to say again, the bypass valve is open.  You probably have 3 valves and probably all 3 are open.  The cross over or bypass needs to be closed to force water thru the tank.

I get dozens of calls each year about the same thing.


----------



## chief4-1 (Jun 11, 2011)

RE: Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank

Found the problem.  So simple, never gave it a thought.  There are two thermostats located on the front side of the water heater. They are about the size of a quarter. They come in pairs. Info came from the technical service guys at Atwood.  Thanks to all who offered their help.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 11, 2011)

Re: Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank

Thanks for coming back and letting us know the problem Chief.   I should have thought of that.  Mine has two also but about the size of a dime.  One has a reset button on it.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 11, 2011)

Re: Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank

Glad you figured it out and are up and running, but I gotta ask, your first post said: "Problem is hot water only lasts for less than one minute." Since it was a thermostat, how did you have any hot water at all? I never thought of them, since it sounded like you had hot water.....Just wondering....


----------



## C Nash (Jun 12, 2011)

Re: Attwood Gas/Electric Hot Water tank

Probably hot water where the hose lay in the sun. :laugh:   I know when the sensor or whatever it is went out on mine I had no electric heat water but gas heated fine.


----------

